# Wife with a few questions



## MiaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

I apologize in advance if I'm posting this in the incorrect place...

My husband is a Staff Sergeant in the USMC whose EAS is in June '11. By then he'll have been in the service for 13 years. He has expressed a desire over the years to get out and join the Boston PD and we've just started researching our options should he still feel strongly that getting out is what he wants to do. 

However, he has emailed the PD several times and spoken with what I think was a receptionist who said she would pass his details on to a Recruiter a few weeks ago and he yet to receive any emails/calls back.

He has spoken to a few people on base regarding wanting to join the BPD and all have advised him that it is next to near impossible due to the 2 year residency requirement and well, how many great candidates apply. We have also been told that his prior service could count against him because he's deemed a careerist but has chosen otherwise.

How would he go about applying to the BPD and presenting himself as a great candidate from afar (we live in California and will be here for another 2 years)?

Also, I am familiar with the BPD having a 2 year residency requirement, would they waive that based on being Active Duty? If not, if I moved out to Boston and set up a primary residence-with him being on the West Coast- would that get around the residency requirement?

Any advice you could offer would be much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

In order to receive resident preference under civil service, you have to reside in the city or town for one year PRIOR to taking the exam. In the case of Boston, once hired, you have to remain a resident for 10 years before you can move outside the city, or face instant termination.

With the way the economy is going in Massachusetts, this is the worst possible time to be looking for a police job. I would recommend your husband either re-enlist for a few more years, or look for greener pastures. The NYPD is always hiring, as is LAPD, LA County Sheriff, along with many other agencies in Southern California, and Florida is always looking, also.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thank your husband for his service from us and thank you as well being a military spouse is a career in itself). Best of luck if he's looking for a law enforcement job of any kind in Ma at this point. The governor is trashing the budget of police depts statewide and layoffs are likely. He's better off trying the southern states...IMHO


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Mia,
If for whatever reason Boston doesn't work out, you can always try local California departments since you're already out here. I'm a couple of hours north of you (I'm guessing you're at Pendleton) in the Los Angeles area as are lots of other transplanted Bostonians. LAPD is always hiring if Boston doesn't work out, although if that's what your husband is looking for, I hope he gets it.

If you guys ever head up to the LA area for a visit, please let me know and I'd be happy to show you around. I'm originally from the South Shore. Thank you to both you and your husband for serving our country.


----------



## dark horse (Sep 17, 2008)

There is a Civil Service test comming up in April that he should sign up for. Good luck ... Semper Fi


----------



## MiaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

LA Copper said:


> Mia,
> If for whatever reason Boston doesn't work out, you can always try local California departments since you're already out here. I'm a couple of hours north of you (I'm guessing you're at Pendleton) in the Los Angeles area as are lots of other transplanted Bostonians. LAPD is always hiring if Boston doesn't work out, although if that's what your husband is looking for, I hope he gets it.
> 
> If you guys ever head up to the LA area for a visit, please let me know and I'd be happy to show you around. I'm originally from the South Shore. Thank you to both you and your husband for serving our country.


Thank you so much for the offer! Boston is really my dream, it always has been for educational reasons and fortunately my husband is very willing to accomodate it. However the more I learn it seems maybe California might be our best bet. We are at Pendleton and I'm afraid we won't be able to take you up on your offer for at least a few more months as my hubby is about to start the Staff Academy, but if you would be willing to show us the ropes we'd love to make the trip!


----------



## MiaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

dark horse said:


> There is a Civil Service test comming up in April that he should sign up for. Good luck ... Semper Fi


Thanks for letting me know. Can you take it if you're not in Boston?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

MiaZ said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Can you take it if you're not in Boston?


https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/hrd/


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MiaZ said:


> Thank you so much for the offer! Boston is really my dream, it always has been for educational reasons and fortunately my husband is very willing to accomodate it. However the more I learn it seems maybe California might be our best bet. We are at Pendleton and I'm afraid we won't be able to take you up on your offer for at least a few more months as my hubby is about to start the Staff Academy, but if you would be willing to show us the ropes we'd love to make the trip!


You're very welcome. Are you guys originally from Boston or somewhere else? Whenever you're ready to come up north, let me know. Good luck to your hubby.at the Staff Academy.


----------



## MiaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I'm an Australian but my hubby is originally from the Midwest, Boston is really for me as I want to pursue Grad School out there eventually.

How long have you been with the LAPD?


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

Here are a couple of links that may be helpful to you.

http://www.mass.gov/Ehrd/docs/cs/veteranmilitary/residency_preference_08po_military_applicants.doc

http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/militarylaw1/a/homeofrecord.htm

Remember, veterans get "absolute preferance" on MA CS exams. This means that if your husband gets a 70 on the exam and a civilian gets a 100, your husband will be ahead of him on the hiring list. Another way of looking at it would be that he will only be competing among other veterans who take the test. This is also true of resident preferance. It appears that speaking with a JAG officer about changing your residence to Boston might be a good idea, especially if you're willing to move there sooner rather than later.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MiaZ said:


> Well, I'm an Australian but my hubby is originally from the Midwest, Boston is really for me as I want to pursue Grad School out there eventually.
> 
> How long have you been with the LAPD?


Wow, that's different! Boston definitely has some great schools, that's for sure.

I've been with LAPD for 20 years and still enjoy it. There's lots to do here and there are lots of other Marines for your hubby to bond with.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow...I can't believe you are all being nice to her. Oh wait, yeah I can.

On a serious note. MA is gonna be hard, cops are needed throughout the country - he'll get a job somewhere.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Shes cute...if thats her in the picture


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

kttref said:


> Wow...I can't believe you are all being nice to her. Oh wait, yeah I can.


haha!! I think Kate hit the nail on the head...


----------



## MiaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Shes cute...if thats her in the picture


I have to say I'm terribly flattered that you think I'm posting someone else's pic. Trust me if I was going to fake it, I would go for someone much more buxom than myself!lol.

Thanks everyone, I do appreciate all that you've posted. It's helping us out immensely.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Mia,

I know it's not your dream area, but I work down here in Florida. I left Massachusetts because the job prospects were so bad. There are numerous agencies down here that are constantly hiring, the weather is nice, and we have some great educational institutions too for you. I'm a graduate student at the University of Central Florida, and we've got FAMU, UF, UM, and FSU as well depending on what field you are looking at going in to.


----------



## MiaZ (Jan 28, 2009)

Pearl,
Thanks so much for taking the time to write. My husband loves Florida and I think he'd be in heaven there  I know you said a few agencies but could you let me know which ones so we can look into them further....

As for me, I've got 5 degrees in Liberal 'do you want fries with that'? Arts areas, so I'm looking to do a Masters as soon as my kiddos are in Preschool so I may actually get a job that'll pay more than $5 an hour ;-)

If you don't mind me asking, what area are studying?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Its actually nice to see an intelligent question, and thoughtful, helpful responses from the crew.

Take that, you pot smoking, ricer driving, freaks who think we sh*t on everyone who asks a question!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> In order to receive resident preference under civil service, you have to reside in the city or town for one year PRIOR to taking the exam. In the case of Boston, once hired, you have to remain a resident for 10 years before you can move outside the city, or face instant termination.
> 
> With the way the economy is going in Massachusetts, this is the worst possible time to be looking for a police job. I would recommend your husband either re-enlist for a few more years, or look for greener pastures. The NYPD is always hiring, as is LAPD, LA County Sheriff, along with many other agencies in Southern California, and Florida is always looking, also.


Well not instant termination. They just caught a Sergeant living outside the city and from what I hear it was all political and done so that the superior officer union would sign a new contract.....and they did or have more of their members exposed. The Sgt. will be removed from suspension soon and Menino keeps the residency card up his sleeve.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Well not instant termination. They just caught a Sergeant living outside the city and from what I hear it was all political and done so that the superior officer union would sign a new contract.....and they did or have more of their members exposed. The Sgt. will be removed from suspension soon and Menino keeps the residency card up his sleeve.


True, but what I said was "face instant termination", which is accurate. The same for smoking, anyone hired after 1/1/88 faces instant termination if caught smoking, but that isn't a guarantee of termination.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

mtc said:


> Why are so many Fla / Cal agencies hiring?


I'm guessing that since the weather is usually nice in both of these locations all year round, more people move here. Crime doesn't really slow down here like it does in cities with typical winter weather. Cities here tend to be bigger than most (at least LA is), which means they have the potential for more crime, which means officers are always needed. But that's just a guess.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Mia,

I'm taking my MS in Criminal Justice at UCF. There are probably a hundred agencies that are hiring. This web page shows all open jobs based on region:

http://www.fpca.com/fpcajobsregionallists.htm

Most state agencies are also hiring. I work for the Florida Highway Patrol. If that interests you folks, send me a PM and I will be glad to answer your questions. I'm also pretty familiar with most agencies in the Orlando area.


----------

